# Giving up



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Presently, I could recommend relocating here to Tucson, Arizona and leave them behind. So far it seems that SHB have not colonized this area. Every beekeeper I've spoken with, in this area, have not seen any of these pesky creatures. Perhaps there are climatic conditions, here, that they do not appreciate. Whatever has been keeping them away from my hives, I hope it continues.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Give it up.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Keith Delaplane (UGa) was the guest speaker at our State Assn meeting this summer. He said they've had success using nematodes in the ground around hives to control SHB.
http://www.sripmc.org/successstory/GA_small_hive_beetle.cfm 

Google "small hive beetle" and "nematode" and you'll find a lot.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

We have not seen hardly any beetles this year. I am looking into bee genetics in relation to the small hive beetle. We have a VSH, why not a SHBSH? I have actually seen bees in survivor colonies trying to sting beetles to death, or carry them away. 
Something to ponder

Also, try putting them (your hives) on a rock covered area or concrete. 

Mike


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I am not quite ready to give up yet, but I do share your frustration. So far, I am fighting them with everything but ground treatment. Everything that I have tried has worked some, but nothing seems to be "the" cure. My best success has come from a combination of hive design (no crevices for them to hide in), traps (currently using the Better Beetle trap) and keeping the hives healthy and full of bees. The beetles always seem to be in my weaker hives. Trying to use that to my advantage.
Hang in there.


----------



## Jam (Jun 17, 2010)

Part of the beetles reproductive cycle requires cool/damp ground right? Has anyone tried concrete pavers or pads under hives? I have heard they don't seem to appear in hives placed in full sun, but I am a total newbe... 

Or maybe pans of water under hive stands? I have 30"x30" rabbit droppings pans from rabbit cages that I have thought about using under hives to prevent pests from crawling to the hive. Of course that won't stop flying insects (dumb question... do SHB fly?)


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Jam said:


> Of course that won't stop flying insects (dumb question... do SHB fly?)


Yep, they do fly and I have heard that they will travel up to three miles to get to a hive. I have my one and only hive up on a deck. I also sprinkled diatomaceous earth in the cracks of the deck. I seem to always have a few in the hive anyway....

i may try the nematodes. i had GREAT success with flea larvae nematodes years ago. Of course nematodes like moist soil and we are in another drought.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Lauren, the odds are, you will always have shb in the hive. The key, at least for me, is to use traps. In fact, depending on the size of my hive (e.g. the number of boxes/supers) I have from 1 to 4 AJ Beetle Eater traps in each hive. I always seem to have a few beetles running around, but the traps are always catching them. I have never had a hive overrun by the beetles. So far the most I've seen in a hive is 12...which means there are more in hiding. They crunch real nicely under my hive tool.  The hives I have in full sun seem to have much, much less problem with the beetles. 

As has been posted elsewhere, because the beetles can fly, if you treat the ground around the hive, you're losing the battle. They'll come from somewhere else.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## jslo722 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am in my first year of beekeeping and haven't seen any yet, but I assume they are coming. 

Check out this site. http://beetlejail.com

Looks like someone has figured out how to keep them from walking in the front door at least. I think there is also a video on youtube somewhere demonstrating how it works.

Does anyone know if these types of traps work?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried cedar wood chips around the hives.? Or Starbucks coffee grounds sprinkled around the hive. That is very acidic and they might not like that kind of soil to cross.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I use the screened bottom board with the pan in it that holds cooking oil. Seems to work well for beetles and wax moth.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

get you some beetle barns from Rossman Apiaries i had tons os shb till i got them now i have a few but the barns got most of the to the point the bees can handle the rest


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I also recommend the beetle barns but you will need a little "surprise" inside for the beetles if the infestation is large.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Are there any beetle traps that go under the bottom board? I often wonder if one could be constructed, similar to a jar feeder, except under the bottom board or screened bottom board. Something that could be removed and inspected from outside the hive. Maybe a jar lid with holes, fastened to the bottom board, where you could screw the jar off and empty out & refill with bait oil. Just a brainstorm. Nothing too fancy. I don't know if something like that would work or not.

I see a few beetles here and there, but one of these days, I am sure I will have a hive getting hammered by small hive beetle. 

Those beetle jail traps look very nice, but not something I would try to build myself. Most folks are looking for something effective that can be made in their work shop. That puts some of the fun into it!

Rob


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I just checked my hives today. It is midwinter here and we are just at the beginning of a promising flow ( Euc) - my weaker hives seem to have fewer beetles then the strong ones. Can't work it out.
I use traps with Diatomatious earth.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Try the opaque Plexiglas top and SBB technique. SHB dont like light, drive them out.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

That's what I'd try, any type of top that lets light in. I've seen 3 letters in the bee magazines where people are having good luck with light driving the beetles out of the hive.
The nematodes sound interesting also.



Show-me said:


> Try the opaque Plexiglas top and SBB technique. SHB dont like light, drive them out.


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

Frosted plexiglass tops don't work,I've had them on for 2 months and still have beetles.The good part is I can now see beetles run to the top corners an squish them without removeing top.I also put out nematodes and have them in full sun.I have screened bottoms with oil and they do dump them down there. I have noticed that larvae can crawl around in the cooking oil for a couple days before they die.:ws


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Check this video out

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/6074479/15782490

Brooklyn


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Teebo - do you take either American Bee Journal or Bee Culture Maganizes?

There have been letters in both from a fellow that is using lexan covers for SHB control. Seems to work pretty well for him so far.....???? He has some updated info in the August issue of ABJ - he's given his name and e-mail - Stephen Homewood from FL e-mail: [email protected]. It might be worth contacing him.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I will try to explain what I use for Small Hive Beetles and it works very well for me. First buy a sandwich container from Walmart. They are marked Wonder Bread Next take the top from any spray can and cut it so itwill fit inside the container. Glue it in the center Next put cidar vingar in the center of the cap. Then drill several 3/16 holes around the edge below the lid. Put vegetable oil in the container .You will need to put a spacer between the super and the body. Set the container on top of your body . The beetles will smell the cidar vingar but will drown in the oil . I will post a picture later.Also I don't have any problem with the beetles if the hive sets in the irect sud with no shade


----------

